# Part Chi/ part Blood Hound :)



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu has been doing sooo good with her weigh loss (down to 5lbs 14 oz) and excersize. We have been walking around our block every morning and Lulu HATES it. When I go to the drawer where her harness and leash is, she takes off in a run/walk all the way back to my parents' bathroom--which is as far from me as she can get. LOL Anyway, last night it stormed, so this morning it was cool and overcast. Apparently rain makes everything smell very strong because Lulu turned into a Blood Hound. Her nose only left the pavement to sniff things in the air. One time she tried to roll in something on the pavement! She was glued to two mailbox posts that must be a favorite for some male dogs in the neighborhood. She was having so much fum she didn't even notice we passed the house and made the block two times!! Then we did zoomies around the yard and house. What a morning! Fun, fun, fun!! :hello1::hello1:

PS: Just thought I'd share the pic below is the field and woods across the street from our house--my back was to my house when I snapped pic. It would be so much fun to let the dogs run, run, run in that field, but we can't because it is full of water mocasins. I would NEVER walk out into that field. When my boys got 4-wheelers for Christmas one year, they rode them all over that field. You could see the snakes get thrown up in the air by the tires! We counted 6 snakes and that was December. There is a swampy stream through the woods that leads to a bayou.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Aaawww sounds she was having a hay day on this walk. Maybe shell start to like walks.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't realize who posted this & clicked expecting to see a REALLY crazy picture of a Chi/Bloodhound mix....wonder what that would look like?! I can't even imagine it. Hahaha. 

What a scary snake-filled field! Woooo. I wouldn't step foot in that either. Congratulations Lulu on getting fit!! Way to go girl


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe it was too hot, and now that is was cooler, she enjoyed the walk. Wow, I love the view from your house, not too big a fan of water moccasins.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> Aaawww sounds she was having a hay day on this walk. Maybe shell start to like walks.


I sure hope so*fingers crossed*.


proudpeyotemama said:


> I didn't realize who posted this & clicked expecting to see a REALLY crazy picture of a Chi/Bloodhound mix....wonder what that would look like?! I can't even imagine it. Hahaha.
> 
> What a scary snake-filled field! Woooo. I wouldn't step foot in that either. Congratulations Lulu on getting fit!! Way to go girl


Oh no! I didn't even think about that--I'm sorry. Thanks, No one ever walks in that field, but my boys and their friends did have fun on their 4-wheelers in their day.


svdreamer said:


> Maybe it was too hot, and now that is was cooler, she enjoyed the walk. Wow, I love the view from your house, not too big a fan of water moccasins.


I think it is more that she is a scaredy-cat, but the overwhelming smells were too attractive to pass up. Thank you, but the picture makes that view look better than it is--I promise. lol Most of the time it stays an overgrown mess.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great news Tina! :thumbright:
I'm glad it's going well and you are so motivated to make 
Lulu healthier. I'm happy for both of you girls. Big kiss to Lulu.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Great news Tina! :thumbright:
> I'm glad it's going well and you are so motivated to make
> Lulu healthier. I'm happy for both of you girls. Big kiss to Lulu.


Thanks. All I care about it that my little girl is healthy. I can't get over how much losing just a few ounces has done for her. She is no longer wheezing. Also, when hubby and I played with her it used to make her cough almost immediately. Yesterday we were playing with her, and we noticed we had been playing a while and she never coughed. I can't get over how much her stamina has built up for her walks also. I'm thrilled!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Thanks. All I care about it that my little girl is healthy. I can't get over how much losing just a few ounces has done for her. She is no longer wheezing. Also, when hubby and I played with her it used to make her cough almost immediately. Yesterday we were playing with her, and we noticed we had been playing a while and she never coughed. I can't get over how much her stamina has built up for her walks also. I'm thrilled!


Now that's really cool! Wow!
What was her original weight again?
And what is your goal weight?

You'll also notice as she loses she'll gain more energy, I've had a few
overweight dogs that we rescued who literally started acting like puppies
again after losing some extra pounds. It's like their moral gets lifted as well.
It's fun to see the transformation. Even in Lulu who does not need to lose
much you should still see more energy, she might start to be more playful or
enjoy her walks more. Do you take her and Gidget on walks together?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I think mine is part bloodhound too. On trash trash pick up day she has to stop at nearly every canister and sniff around!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Now that's really cool! Wow!
> What was her original weight again?
> And what is your goal weight?
> 
> ...


She weighed 6lbs 4 ozs when she went to the vet about 3 weeks ago for her anal glands. He said her weigh wasn't bad and he did not want her to lose a pound, but if I wanted her back at the 5lbs 10oz she was in January that was OK. I guess that is my goal if I had to put a number, but I was more worried about the wheezing that had started in the last couple of months and the coughing with any exertion that bothered me. I believe finally getting her set on food, then controlling the portion has helped. Even though I am going back to ZP I think I can do that and not feed as much since I am now giving her Nupro. Gidget does go on some walks, but Lulu she is all over the place and it makes Lulu nervous because it's too hard for Lulu to protect her. lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I think mine is part bloodhound too. On trash trash pick up day she has to stop at nearly every canister and sniff around!


That's funny!:laughing3:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I didn't realize who posted this & clicked expecting to see a REALLY crazy picture of a Chi/Bloodhound mix....wonder what that would look like?! I can't even imagine it. Hahaha.


Me too! I was very curious...lol. Still it was a great post and I hope you have many more days like that...minus her running away from you when you take out the harness!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Me too! I was very curious...lol. Still it was a great post and I hope you have many more days like that...minus her running away from you when you take out the harness!


Thank you. I just hate that feeling that she is scared of something that I know won't hurt her and she will actually enjoy. Hopefully it won't take her long to get over her fear.


----------



## Chinloodhound mix (Sep 7, 2020)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I didn't realize who posted this & clicked expecting to see a REALLY crazy picture of a Chi/Bloodhound mix....wonder what that would look like?! I can't even imagine it. Hahaha.
> 
> What a scary snake-filled field! Woooo. I wouldn't step foot in that either. Congratulations Lulu on getting fit!! Way to go girl


----------



## Chinloodhound mix (Sep 7, 2020)

That is a chi bloodhound mix it was a total accident


----------

